# Stocking Rates and Barn Size



## danmcph (Jun 3, 2012)

We have 9 acres that is totally flat irrigated pasture.  We are totally new at this and will be using a rotational grazing system.  It looks like we need to be able to go 30 days between grazing periods.  So what kind of a stocking rate should we expect to have on this property?  In other words, how many head can we run if it was straight cattle?  How many if it was straight goats?

How large a barn would we need to house them?  (I know you will always wish it was bigger, but right night I am wishing this was cheaper).  We would like to have a milk room in the barn and I do have another place to store hay.  If we did hay in the barn it would be in a loft.


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 4, 2012)

There are too many variables to give any good advice ... where is the location, climate, soil types, grass types, type of irrigation, fencing,  breeds and size of cattle or goats, etc, etc. .  As for storing hay in lofts... way to dangerous for man and beast , spontaneous cumbustion of hay, need to climb ladder / stairs causing fall/ injury, etc.. Many insurance companies refuse claims due to fire/ injury related to hay lofts.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 4, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> There are too many variables to give any good advice ... where is the location, climate, soil types, grass types, type of irrigation, fencing,  breeds and size of cattle or goats, etc, etc. .  As for storing hay in lofts... way to dangerous for man and beast , spontaneous cumbustion of hay, need to climb ladder / stairs causing fall/ injury, etc.. Many insurance companies refuse claims due to fire/ injury related to hay lofts.


X2

Could you put up a simple pole shed for the hay?


----------



## feed grass (Jun 4, 2012)

in the cornbelt- we strive to run one cow and her calf on an acre- or 5 ewes and their lambs-- same for goats-- maybe 6.  In the west, it might get to one cow and her calf every 10 acres.  

In my operation of living in IL- with proper pasture care, rotation, and the correct species-- my goal is to get down to one cow and one ewe per acre-- for enough grass AND hay for one year.  

Send me a PM with your email-- and we can talk more about it...  that is my specialty.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 4, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> There are too many variables to give any good advice ... where is the location, climate, soil types,


That's one of the things about this particular site that I find "lacking"--so many people have no location in either thier profile or mentioned in their thread, and it becomes a guessing game to be able to hazard an accurate reply. Not at all specific or limited to this thread--just an overall observation. Without some sort of information, the person could be located anywhere from NW Canada to South Texas or even in the UK, (or beyond) and we wouldn't know. 

On good or even average pasture (in the growing season) 2 cows/acre is easily doable


----------



## feed grass (Jun 4, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> Bossroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only in the midwest-- in april and may... no where else in the world-- during any other time of hte year.


----------



## danmcph (Jun 4, 2012)

I would like to have Nubian Goats or Highland Cattle.  I live in Southeastern Idaho, potato country.  We have cold winters.  The soil is a heavy soil but it grows Alfafla well.  Pasture seems to do well also.

We will buy hay to get us through the winter.

What other info did I miss?


----------



## feed grass (Jun 5, 2012)

danmcph said:
			
		

> I would like to have Nubian Goats or Highland Cattle.  I live in Southeastern Idaho, potato country.  We have cold winters.  The soil is a heavy soil but it grows Alfafla well.  Pasture seems to do well also.
> 
> We will buy hay to get us through the winter.
> 
> What other info did I miss?


The best advice I can give you is either start small-- and build as you realize you have excess grass-- or start big and cull down as you realize you need more grass.  

In good, accurate rotational grazing systems- stocking rate has been shown to improve by 1/3 to 1/2 (sometimes even as much as 2x) more animals per acre.  if you are dealing  with irrigated pasture- then a drought shouldn't be your worry, and you'll be better able to keep a constant system.  

I would think that depending on the quality of your grass growing, and the number/ money you want to invest in building fences-- should should be able to graze 2 cows and 2 goats per 3 acres-- but that's just a guess since I know almost nothing about Idaho soil, climate, or stocking rates...  Something for you to check into would be your local extension, or NRCS to get a good guideline for a stocking rate per acre.


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 5, 2012)

danmcph said:
			
		

> I would like to have Nubian Goats or Highland Cattle.  I live in Southeastern Idaho, potato country.  We have cold winters.  The soil is a heavy soil but it grows Alfafla well.  Pasture seems to do well also.
> 
> We will buy hay to get us through the winter.
> 
> What other info did I miss?


In the San Juaquin/ Sacramento  Valley areas of Cal., soil types vary from dessert sand to rich black loam to peat. Rainfall can vary from 6" to up to 30" depending on location of N or S,  E or W areas of the valleys  as well as air currents and H and L pressures for storm tracks ... some Alfalfa growers can get 3 to 5 or even up to 7 good cuttings, depending on individual soil types on the field and availability of cheap  irrigation water.  There are 1000s of acres just 3 miles West of us where the water wells are 300-450 feet deep and only yield 4 gals/ min. and about half of them will be very salty. Cow carrying capcity is only 1 cow per 100 acres.   One of my accross the street meighbors owns 360 acres and runs  100 cows and their calves . He runs the weaned calves in a feedlot for 3-4 months then they go to auction while the cows are out in the pastures.  While another neighbor just 1 mile away owns 5,000 hilly/rolling  acres that can only support 250 cows and their calves, however they  have to run the weaned calves in their feedlot 6 months of the year , while the cows eat open range dry brown grass. My property is right between them, I own 20 acres. My well is only 29 ft deep and supplies us with lots of very good water , but only for our 2 acres of house and 2 acres of grounds, garden/ orchard/ 72 Redwood trees, and horse barn for 20-30 horses.  I can't irrigate my pastures.  My pastures have  a carying capacity for  3 mares+ their foals for 4 months, then I have to them all  with purchased hay and grain. My accross the street neighbor , also with 20 acres ( his well is 120' deep that can supply enough water for his house and his sheep only.  He runs 15 ewes plus their lambs.  He has to feed them alfalfa hay plus grain 10 months of the year.  Quite a difference !    Please contact your local Ag. Extention agent for the best advice for your specific property. We from different parts of this big blue marble can only give you a guestimate at best. Have fun !


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jun 9, 2012)

> I would like to have Nubian Goats or Highland Cattle.  I live in Southeastern Idaho, potato country.  We have cold winters.


Having lived in northern Montana for several years I can tell you that 9 acres will not do much for you! I would also recommend that you have a variety of animals, not just one. This way you will keep your pastures trim & tidy PLUS you can stock alot more smaller animals than cows. Cows are VERY grass/hay heavy. If you are going to have goats, you had better make sure your fencing is VERY secure. Sheep respect fencing a LOT more. I would recommend one cow, best would be a milk cow so that she is providing you both milk & beef helping to pay for her hay. Get some pastured sheep (i.e. grass fed only, same with your cow) & maybe some pastured feeder pigs to raise for pork during the grass months. That way you are not having to feed them through the winter. 

Liz


----------

